# Upper Bucks County 3-12-09



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2009)

Went out for a few hours on Thursday, March 12, 2009. We had a cold front move in the day before with high pressure. I decided to forgo the ponds where I have been catching the occasional bass to try for a lake with a greater mean depth. It has been my experience that when a high pressure front moves in the bass in the more shallow ponds get really finicky and seem to just hunker down in whatever might be the deepest part without feeding.

My theory is that the bass in the deeper water lakes seem to "balance" out more quickly and remain spread out. Anyway, I need a theory on days like this otherwise I would not even bother to fish.

Well, after an hour or so of standing in the cold without even a tap I decided to come up with a new theory - this one involved crappie feeding in the colder waters more readily then the bass. I switched over to a 2.5" Fin-S minnow on a trout magnet under a torpedo float and started hunting for crappie. Tried a spot where I pulled out a big slab crappie last summer and worked the entire cove without a twitch. Moved to the opposite shore where I know there are some mongo bluegills and NOTHING! 

Was about to leave and try another pond when I decided to hike a little to where I found a tree in the water last year. I thought that maybe the cover of the tree would hold some crappie as they clearly were not feeding over the submerged weed beds. The only problem with the sunken tree is that the bank is a straight drop of about 4 feet right to the water - you kinda have to fish from above. Oh yeah, that, and the fact that there is an overhanging tree that is set up perfectly to eat and lures that are even slightly miscast. 

I flip the jig and float out next to the sunken tree (keeping a close watch on the lure eating tree nearby - just in case it makes a move) and only a few feet off the bank. My float slowly starts to sink and I just stand there and watch thinking my jig is caught on something and it is pulling the float under. After a few second with the float remaining about a foot under water I gently pull on it and feel a fish. Swing and a miss! I cast right to the same spot and this time when the float slowly starts to sink I tighten the line and give it a nice sharp hook set. 

Whatever grabbed the trout magnet does not pop up but makes a short surging run towards the sunken tree - I then see a real nice bass roll as I fight it way from the snag. After a brief struggle (that involved me jumping down the cliff and standing in the water) I manage to get a finger in the lip just as the tiny hook pops free.

Only fish of the day - but worth it


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 13, 2009)

You never cease to amaze !!!! Really nice LM for this time of year !!! =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 13, 2009)

Dave, I am so pissed I did not go with you...but of course there will be next time.


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice fish. I think the new theory would be downsize with the high pressure and cold front.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice catch! 8)


----------



## redbug (Mar 13, 2009)

another nice fish!!! way to go

any pictures fronm the jersey guys???
hmmmmmmmmmm 


lol lol


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice fish Dave. Hopefully I can devote a day tommorrow to fishing now that I'm local.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice fish Capt. =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 13, 2009)

Geezzzzzz, that was a long story for just one fish :roll: Heh, heh, nice catch Capt... =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 14, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Geezzzzzz, that was a long story for just one fish :roll: Heh, heh, nice catch Capt... =D>




Like you actually read it - there were some big words in there!


Next time I will just use stick figures to demonstrate what happened
And shorter words that even a PO can understand - although understanding and comprehending are not the same :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 14, 2009)

Good lookin bass, especially out of the cold water.


----------



## Zum (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice belly on that bass.
Way to go.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 14, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Geezzzzzz, that was a long story for just one fish :roll: Heh, heh, nice catch Capt... =D>
> ...



Yeah, the big words slowed me down, but I got through it..... The stick figures might help next time, good idea :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 14, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...




Anything I can do to help















And just in case Flounderhead is still around:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 14, 2009)

Yo Capt. :LMFAO: Your killen me here :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that was a lot easier read than that long story you wrote first :lol:


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 15, 2009)

Did you get this one off a singles site ??? :shock:


----------

